# Dreamweaver MX too slow/Dreamweaver 4 usable?



## Dreamify (Nov 7, 2003)

I currently own Dreamweaver 4, but I'm pretty sure that won't work with Mac OS X. Is it at all reasonable to use it under Classic environment under OSX, or would that be way too slow?

I would buy the new version, but I've heard it's slow, especially Dreamweaver MX 2004. Is it possible to go to a store and buy the regular version of Dreamweaver MX (not Dreamweaver MX 2004)? Is that any faster, or is it all really slow? Is there any way to work around this?

I'm running a dual 800MHz G4 with 768MB SDRAM, with Mac OS v10.3.


----------



## uoba (Nov 7, 2003)

Hmm... DWMX is bearable, not too noticeably slow, in fact with your spec of machine, it'd run fine. However, I think you'd still notice the slowness of DWMX 2004. I cannot stress how bad I've found it, it breaks down production.

I'd forget about using DW4 in Classic, not the way to go.

Download the 30-day trial of DWMX 2004 from www.macromedia.com. Give it a try. If you think it's okay then fine. If you think it's too slow, then try straight DWMX (you could probably pick-up a demo somewhere).


----------



## Dreamify (Nov 7, 2003)

I can't really download the trial. It's 65MB and I've got a dial-up connection.

I wonder just how slow Dreamweaver would be for me. Anyone else using it with a similar system?


----------



## uoba (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, I have happily used (until last week) DW MX on a G4 466Mhz system for the last 18 months... it's fine, on your system it will be a lot faster (I noticed a decent difference when I swapped over to my 700Mhz iMac). I tried 2004 on the same system (the older G4) and it was dead slow.

Simple answer, yes Dreamweaver MX would work great on your dual 800Mhz G4... but I cannot say the same for Dreamweaver MX 2004.


----------



## Dreamify (Nov 8, 2003)

Darn it, this makes things hard. Any idea where I could pick up a copy of Dreamweaver MX (not 2004)?


----------



## Dreamify (Nov 9, 2003)

Well, I downloaded a free non-WYSIWYG HTML code editor, and I think I'll try to code my websites by hand, unless I find DW MX and a good price. I know most of it already - just a few things with CSS and tables I need to learn.


----------



## uoba (Nov 10, 2003)

You could try eBay but it'll probably go for a high price anyway (people purchase earlier versions just so they can buy the upgrade).

Check out www.macrabbit.com for CSSEdit... it's something like $15 and is the best standalone CSS editor I've come across... I've tried too numerous to mention, but after 10 mins with this one I purchased it straightaway. The app is very similar for me to Dreamweaver MX 2004's CSS handling... without all the clutter.


----------



## GrBear (Nov 10, 2003)

Sadly, MX2004 is even slower and more buggy than MX was.. I can't believe I got suckered into paying another $199 for a bug fix.  Yes, there's new features, but I'd like the ones I payed for several versions ago to work as advertised first.

If it wasn't for the fact that I hate running classic, I'd still be using DW4.  I looked at the GoLive route, but found it to be even worse than DW so I guess I'm going back to DW MX and uninstalling MX2004.  The PC version of MX2004 is alot more usable than the Mac version, in terms of speed.  I swear they wrote MX and MX2004 in Java or Visual Basic.


----------



## mdnky (Nov 10, 2003)

No problems on MX or 2004.  GoLive CS will be out in days and it's impressive.

MX2004 has a better preview mode for CSS than MX, but it's still not a good idea to use it for design...just a quick general look at what's going on in the code.  Use code view for the design process.


----------

